# Colonial cities/towns



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

*Colonial Cities/Towns*

Here is Granada, Nicaragua:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^ Those are all from flickr BTW

Same city, but from wiki,


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

One of my favourite colonial towns in Mexico... San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Wow, it's beautiful.


----------



## Killswitch (Dec 18, 2005)

Willemstad, Curaçao, Netherlands Antilles 

Capital of the Netherlands Antilles.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Leon, Nicaragua. Apparently there are 23 churches in Leon.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Any more?


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I went to Granada last month and i took these pix








































































Enjoy!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

BUMP. Anyone else know any colonial cities?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures, guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Latin America has 100's of thousands of "colonial" cities and Towns.


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

From the oldest Colonial City in the Far East, the resort-city of Cebu...


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

hornnieguy said:


> Latin America has 100's of thousands of "colonial" cities and Towns.


So show them..


----------



## Peter Parker (Aug 2, 2007)

*Great Thread and Nice photo Collection.........! *





Peter Parker
http://clearblogs.com/selfimprovementguide/


----------



## alfemat (Mar 19, 2007)

*Zacatecas, Mexico*

Catedral





"Teatro Calderon"



"Iglecia de Fatima"



"cerro la bufa"


----------



## alfemat (Mar 19, 2007)

*Zacatecas, Mexico*

"Portales de Rosales"


"museo Rafael Coronel"


"La mina club"



"Catedral"


----------



## Virginia Lover (Aug 5, 2008)

*Williamsburg, Virginia*

Williamsburg, Virginia, USA- An English Colonial Town in the 1700's


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

*Ouro Preto, Brazil*

*Ouro Preto, Minas Gerais, BRA - A Portuguese Colonial Town in the 1700's*


----------



## InformaticIAN (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's colonial town of Vigan, Ilocos Sur
Spain 1521-1898

Streets of vigan








vigan cathedral


----------



## yooik4890 (Jul 30, 2008)

Boston:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Fremantle, Perth metropolitan area, Western Australia


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Qingdao Old Town, 19th Century German resort in China:


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, never knew before that a city in China could has such true European ambience! Really want to get there!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

well thats just one quartier of a city of 7 million, so don't go expecting a tranquil little place. The authorities enforce new buildings in the same style in that area, but its not far from newer megadistricts of skyscrapers and highrises still (alongside beach resorts).


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

similarly Gulangyu Island in Xiamen is another gorgeously ageing colonial enclave. Cars are prohibited:


----------



## Velkan (May 20, 2006)

loving the willemstad pics! it's so colorful


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm really surprised with the European Architecture in Asia, I thought "Western buildings" were basically located in the western world. Europe, Australia, North and South America. you learn new things on SSC  Would be great to go visit those cities!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Wow at Qingdao! BTW, who colonized Gulangyu Island?

Anyways here's a a fishing town in Nova Scotia (Canada) called Lunenburg, it's a UNESCE world heritage site. Here's a brief explanation why:



> This designation ensures protection for much of Lunenburg's unique architecture and civic design, being the best example of planned British colonial settlement in North America.












Andreya Wickham flickr









alau2 flickr









LuciaB flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Lunenberg is gorgeous, I love the setting.


Gulangyu was an international settlement, and was thus a medley of British, French, Russian, German American and Japanese expats. About 15,000 people now live on the island.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

*VIGAN, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

*INTRAMUROS, MANILA, PHILIPPINES*


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

Vigan and Intramuros are the few colonial town and city left by the Spanish colonial period. Most of the other town and cities had demolished old buildings and houses.


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

*Newport, Rhode Island, United States:*


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^gorgeous, I love clapperboard. The kind of town Id have liked to have grown up in.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

I bet its full of rich old people, and boring weekend homeowners though.
Lovely mind, and nice to see it so well preserved :yes:


----------



## Verseau (Nov 3, 2008)

Actually, Newport has quite an active nightlife and is a popular hangout for young people, at least during the summer. Sure, you have the yachting / mansion crowd, but it's really a pretty vibrant place. 

Of course, a lot of the people there are tourists. 

Some photos from Flickr:









http://flickr.com/photos/rmadlo119/1674546095/









http://flickr.com/photos/wallyg/136357692/









http://flickr.com/photos/masurkar/2763853058/









http://flickr.com/photos/wmcbride1965/2288915227/


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats good to hear, quite a few old towns/villages here in the UK are inhabitated by rich old people who just go at weekends


----------



## arac (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice pics! I really liked Fremantle in Australia, didn`t know it existed!


----------



## arac (Jul 13, 2008)

oh, BTW, this thread (esp the first page) is really overloaded, some forumer posted 95 pics in a row, :lol: .

I`m waiting for the next page to come so I can post some pics. 
So, would anyone be kind enogh to post something so we can move to page 3? :yes: Thanks


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ i will continue this old dead thread


----------

